
So Lyft is paying $8m/mo to AWS, $100m/yr Each ride costs $.14 in AWS rent - vinnyglennon
https://mobile.twitter.com/MohapatraHemant/status/1102401615263223809?s=08
======
ohiovr
Pardon my naivety but wouldn't making the code twice as efficient mean they
could reduce their aws costs by half?

